# Beardie broken toe



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

Our bearded dragon seemingly broke his toe a few weeks ago, and straight away I read up on what I could do to help it. I've done the most sensible things, giving it a wash, keeping it dry (excluding baths ofc) and trying to keep him from doing any more damage to it.
I think he did it on his hammock, 'cause he's a crazy bugger.

I'm only really writing this post because I'm wondering how much longer it will take to heal, and if there will be any damage left over as his nail has turned black. He isn't bothered at all when I touch it...

Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you sure it's broken? Beardie toes are extremely flexible,


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, I'm sure. It was very swollen initially which has reduced at the base but not the rest of the toe. I'm also sure as the nail was red (obviously blood) when first damaged and the blood inside has now turned dark.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

mmmm......... VETS???


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

What could a vets do about a broken toe...? When we as humans go for broken fingers or toes, what do we do? We bandage them together, or leave them entirely. That's not ideal for a bearded dragon at all, so really the vets couldn't do anything except tell me what I already know. "It will heal with time."
I'm asking how much longer it will take, as it IS healing, it's just not nice seeing it as it's my lil boy... get it??


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

doehannah said:


> What could a vets do about a broken toe...? When we as humans go for broken fingers or toes, what do we do? We bandage them together, or leave them entirely. That's not ideal for a bearded dragon at all, so really the vets couldn't do anything except tell me what I already know. "It will heal with time."
> I'm asking how much longer it will take, as it IS healing, it's just not nice seeing it as it's my lil boy... get it??


wow, Please try and keep this thread civilized. Now on the fact that your beardie has a "broken" toe now a vet can do alot of stuff for example he can do an xray to see if it is broken and how bad it is . also if your beardie is in pain it will not show it and i might be and if that's the case then the vet can give it some medicine. u dont know if hes in pain and the vet can help even if it is just to say that it will heal in time and you were doing everything right... get it??


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sorry. I don't see how what I said wasn't civilised... I write things how I say them, I guess that's where communication might get lost...
Eh, I just highly doubt the vets is necessary for this. I've scoured the web for hours and seen WAY worse broken toes on threads that have all had the same info given to them that I have. Heck, you're right, it might not even be broken! But it does look sore. BUT it is getting better... that's the whole focus of this thread, how long until it's all better.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

doehannah said:


> I'm sorry. I don't see how what I said wasn't civilised... I write things how I say them, I guess that's where communication might get lost...
> Eh, I just highly doubt the vets is necessary for this. I've scoured the web for hours and seen WAY worse broken toes on threads that have all had the same info given to them that I have. Heck, you're right, it might not even be broken! But it does look sore. BUT it is getting better... that's the whole focus of this thread, how long until it's all better.


Ok, all i was saying was that if is was causing him discomfort then the vet could give him something


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> Ok, all i was saying was that if is was causing him discomfort then the vet could give him something


No discomfort at all. Not even when I touch the toe to wash any dirt off it. : victory:

Edit: P.s if I upset you at all, I've wound myself up thinking I have! :blush:


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

OK admittedly a cat is not a reptile but when my cat had a broken toe after a car accident she needed anti inflammatory meds etc to help with swelling and paw covered to keep pressure of while it healed. So yes it healed itself but she needed help to prevent further damage and meds to cope with it. Sorry but vets opinion on this would be better then just asking on the forum in my opinion


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

Excellent point but like you said cats aren't like reptiles (have 12 cats at home)  it's relatively easy to keep a cat off its broken toe, wrap it up and keep it inside for a few days. However with beardie that'd be impossible... WIth only one foot he wouldn't be able to move around properly or hold on to us. He'd still have his hyper moments (around 4pm) and go nuts and might even damage the other foot because it'd be all he has...
I have put a lot of thought into this xD and do have veterinary experience behind me btw people D:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

doehannah said:


> No discomfort at all. Not even when I touch the toe to wash any dirt off it. : victory:
> 
> Edit: P.s if I upset you at all, I've wound myself up thinking I have! :blush:


nah its fine was just wondering why u never took him to the verts and if it would heal on its own , sorry if i came across rude


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

I have had a beardie with a broken toe and unfortunately, not alot can be done. I did take mine vets due to the fact the swelling was HUGE!! With how fragile beardies toes can be, you are going to get the odd break and just like humans, it will heal over time and that time depends on the individual in question. Helio's took around 6-8 weeks to heal, she now can no longer grip with this toe though.

Nothing to worry about mate : victory:


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> I have had a beardie with a broken toe and unfortunately, not alot can be done. I did take mine vets due to the fact the swelling was HUGE!! With how fragile beardies toes can be, you are going to get the odd break and just like humans, it will heal over time and that time depends on the individual in question. Helio's took around 6-8 weeks to heal, she now can no longer grip with this toe though.
> 
> Nothing to worry about mate : victory:


Thanks a lot  it's been about 2 weeks now and looks heaps better than it did before. P.s your beardies are stunning... Where'd you get them? Sister has a house up in Leicester so if they're from near there am definitely gonna go up for a look


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

doehannah said:


> Thanks a lot  it's been about 2 weeks now and looks heaps better than it did before. P.s your beardies are stunning... Where'd you get them? Sister has a house up in Leicester so if they're from near there am definitely gonna go up for a look




Thanks  i got them scales and tails, one of the best shops in the midlands. 2 were bought and te one on the right in my sig was a rehome from there


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Thanks  i got them scales and tails, one of the best shops in the midlands. 2 were bought and te one on the right in my sig was a rehome from there


Awesome! 

Side note to all: his toe nail's gone clear again and started to grow again.  he has all clear nails btw, so I think he may be a hypo but who knows


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

doehannah said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Side note to all: his toe nail's gone clear again and started to grow again.  he has all clear nails btw, so I think he may be a hypo but who knows


If he has all clear nails, he will be a Hypo. This is one of a few morphs you can tell visually with beardies : victory:


----------

